# Goodbye Orbea Opal



## scottzj

Well my super awesome Orbea Opal is now dead. A Crit race that went bad has put me in the hospital with multiple fractures and road rash (see racing forum for details). The bike was only hit by 2 riders but totally destroyed it. Since the replacement cost thru Orbea was more than I wanted to deal with, I am moving on. In fact a fellow teammate has offered me his last years model Cervelo S2 and I bought it. So I have to move on, but I still have my Orbea 29'er. I just cant believe that the bike broke like it did.......wow...

















*My new ride*


----------



## robdamanii

Dude, that'll buff right out.

Sucks to hear, but better the bike dead than you.


----------



## Tri Slow Poke

You should've told Orbea that you were just riding along......

In all seriousness, how would you compare the Cervelo to your Orbea?


----------



## scottzj

Well I think that Orbea was a tad twitchy for me, maybe cuz I am a larger than normal rider (189/6'3) but I think it was a great crit racer and very light and nimble. The Cervelo, seems a tad heavier (prob due to the flat aero frame) but it climbs great and really does good when road racing. I think all in all, the Orbea was more comfortable and I put a ton of miles on it.


----------

